# Shawl.-vest no buttons no sleeves PATTERN



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

As promised, here is my pattern. I hope you will have no difficulty understanding it... don’t forget, I’m not a designer!
Shawl-vest pattern

Circular Needles 5mm/8 US Yarn: acrylic (approx. 450 gr) Knitted sideway in one piece.
Crochet provisional cast on: 100 stitches.
Row 1: first 24 st (band): k2, p2 ribbing, knit 76 st.
Row 2: purl 76 st, followed by the 24 st of the ribbing band.
Repeat for a total of 50 rows (ribbing and stockinette st) wich should represent about 8 in.(20cm). This is the front half of the vest and covers the shoulder.
You are now working the first arm opening:
On the opposite side of the ribbing band, knit and place the 44 first st on a temporary line, continue your row, and on the next row, after the ribbing band, purl 32 st and crochet provisional cast on 44 st. (you should be back with 100 st).
You are now working the back:
Repeat ribbing and stockinette st for a total of 50 rows. That covers the back of the shoulder.
You are now working the neck shape:
Decrease 4 times 1 st every 2 rows as follows: k 1, k 2together, etc… (8 rows total)
Continue for 14 more rows
Increase 4 times l st every 2 rows as follows: k l, make l, etc. (8 rows total)
You have knitted 30 rows total in the neck shape area.
Continue for 50 more rows (back of the shoulder)
Second arm opening:
Like the first one i.e. place 44 st on a temporary line, and crochet provisional cast on 44 on the next row.
Repeat ribbing band and stockinette st for a total of 50 rows. That covers the front of the second shoulder.
The back, between the two arm openings should measure approx. 21 in. (53cm)
Sew the shoulders with the mattress stitch (it hides completely the sewing line) - the 50 rows front panel with 50 rows in the back.
Ribbing of the arm opening: with needles 5mm/8 US gather all stitches that were provisionally cast on plus the ones on the temporary line: 88 stitches total. k2/p2 for 6 rows and bind off loosely.
The band: (Is knitted in one piece but it can be worked out in 2 or 3 different sections)
With a long circular needles, knit ribbing the first 24 st, continue ribbing all the way through with the 76 st. of one side, cast on 36 st in the neck section, and then, continue with the 76st of the other side and the 24 st of the band. Altogether, there are 236 st. knitted k2, p2.
After 2 rows, change for needles 5.5mm/9 US. In the neck section, knit 3 times wrap & turn every 2 rows, spread apart evenly one side to the other.
Knit very loosely for 30 rows or the equivalent of approx. 5 1/2 in.(14cm)
At about the 20th row, change for needles 6mm/10 US.
And, finally, bind off with 10mm/15 US!
Et voilà!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Pictures: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-512594-1.html
Nice vest.... thanks for writing the pattern out.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

A very practical garment, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Netcan2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thank you! I’m going to try to make it!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

You are a woman of your word. Thank you so much. This gets made and soon! For me! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Thank you ????


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. Your vest is very nice!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Thank you very much, you are very nice to share it....


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Really like this -- would gets lots of use from it. Going to try -- went thru pattern, only thing that seemed confusing was the neckline part with the wrap and turn, but it might be self explanatory when actually getting to that part and doing it -- hope so Otherwise your pattern directions seems very clear and understandable. I will keep following - for any suggestions or help. Thanks so very much for sharing this special design -- so practical and useful! Time to put the hats away and start on something I can wear!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, Odile, how is the WEATHER? It is milder here today, -10. Almost tropical, after the week we had, everyday at -28, wind factor -34《《《 I talked to Doreen yesterday, she is coming along fine, finding it a long process THOUGH!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks, Odile, how is the WEATHER? It is milder here today, -10. Almost tropical, after the week we had, everyday at -28, wind factor -34《《《 I talked to Doreen yesterday, she is coming along fine, finding it a long process THOUGH!


----------



## Padittle (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you SO much. I know it must not have been easy to do this for us. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR of knitting!


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful vest! Thank you so much for writing out the pattern.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you!!! What size is this, approximately?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks nice and comfy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, this is exactly what I've been looking for.
Much appreciated - just hope I can make it as nice as yours :sm01:


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thank you


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

excellent, thanks


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Laying flat, the vest measures 22 X 22 inches, it fits sizes M to L. To get smaller or larger sizes, just substract or add stitches and/or rows. You’ll see how easy it is to create. Bonne chance!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting this lovely vest pattern!


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the pattern, did some modifications so it is easier to read. When you say continue, do you mean to continue the increase/decrease pattern or to continue knitting? Not sure what that means. I also had trouble with the wrap and turn directions, not sure how many rows I should do that.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank so much! What weight yarn did you use? Sport,DK, Worsted? Thanks again


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## redstonepl (May 26, 2016)

Very kind of you to post the pattern for your lovely vest, thank you! I hope I can alter it to fit a 34" chest


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you! This is an outstanding pattern.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello Patocenizo, 
The yarn is Medium 4 and my knitting is 17 stitches per 10 cm.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello Jakers1,
Yes, once the decreases are made (4 times every 2 rows = 8 rows) then you knit strait for 14 rows. Then come the increases (4 times every 2rows = 8 rows). Total of 30 rows in that section. This looks like a light semi cercle to form the back neck shaping. Now, the w&t are done within the 36 stitches of that section to compensate for the curve and level the collar even with the other parts of the band. I hope these explanations will not create more confusion!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello Redstonepl,
Yes, very easy to adjust to your measurements!
If the hight (lenght shoulder/hip) is good for you which is approx. 22inches, for the bust size, you just have to reduce the # of rows i.e 50 to, say, 42. But, be careful to knit same # of rows that covers the back of the shoulder and on both sides! I would keep the same figures as given for the neck shaping. You may also alter the hight by reducing the # of stitches.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you that is quite helpful.


OdileC said:


> Hello Patocenizo,
> The yarn is Medium 4 and my knitting is 17 stitches per 10 cm.


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been looking for


----------



## danywb (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been looking for a vest pattern for some yarn I bought on a yarn-crush, and I think this is it! Merci! Sharing this is very generous, and appreciated.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

THANK YOU for taking the time to write this for us. I can't wait to make several for friends and of course, one for me. Thank you, again. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

You might just have me frogging a vest I did a few years ago and don't particularly like. I really like yours! And what a gem you are to write out the directions for us! Love to you....and Happy Needling. jberg

Just did a quick comparison: Pound of Love acrylic is 1020 yards, 933 meters, 448 grams Hope this helps.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! 
julie


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice pattern, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Nice pattern, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I am trying to do a 2 x. If I increase by 12 stitches , should that do it.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello,
I think you should be ok with one pound (450 gr) of yarn.
Mind you, when working on the band (236 st), if you think you might run short, you will just knit it narrow i.e. say 4 in. instead of 5 1/2. No big deal!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello Mary,
Actually to get a larger size you should ad more rows. Adding stitches will get your vest longer i.e. shoulder to hip.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Yes, you are right. Brain freeze. I could maybe wrap it around me to get to size ——Yes?


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Your design is very nice and quite unique!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Merci Odile!!!


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so very much.


----------



## JeanJean (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I am excited to even read your directions. This will be a fun vest to make. Many thanks.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I was just looking for something like this this morning! Many thanks. I will have to try it. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg

p.s. Just read a previous post by me. Guess I still haven't gotten to this! Better get on it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jberg said:


> I was just looking for something like this this morning! Many thanks. I will have to try it. Thanks again and Happy Needling. jberg
> 
> p.s. Just read a previous post by me. Guess I still haven't gotten to this! Better get on it.


Obviously, you're not alone! :sm12:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, are you using DK or worsted weight??


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Thank you for the pattern, are you using DK or worsted weight??


That question was answered at the bottom of page 2: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-517290-2.html#11847398


----------

